
Improve your revenue, create invoice and get paid – Pi.TEAM - mailnike
https://www.pi.team
======
mailnike
Hey guys, I am sharing my first SaaS accounting/invoicing software link
[https://www.pi.team](https://www.pi.team) . It is much simpler and faster to
use than quickbooks or xero. Create invoices, and get paid online using your
favorite payment gateway. Obviously it is a new product and not mature like
them. However, created this MVP in 2 months :) considering the fact that
started learning coding around 4 months back. Please check and provide your
suggestions. Thanks.

